# Any GA or AL crow hunters on here ?



## BamaHunter (Jan 2, 2006)

Are there any GA or AL crow hunters on here ? Im looking to swap tips and stories with someone from around this area or anyone that hunts around this area. Any advice is welcome though !!!!

Thanks,
Frankie


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

I live in Georgia. Im new to crow hunting but I shot one last year with a .22 at about 60 yards. Im starting to try to be a more serious crow hunter though.


----------



## LoganTowery14 (Nov 17, 2006)

:evil: :******:

I never can get them in range. Does anyone have any tips?


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

I built ablind yesterday and they fly 45 feet over. I could have busted them but I didnt hacve my gun in my hands.


----------



## LoganTowery14 (Nov 17, 2006)

:withstupid: uke: :sniper: :beer: :evil: :******:    

:bart: k: :crybaby: :homer: oke: :iroll:  :huh: :fiddle: :toofunny: :bowdown:  :idiot: :strapped: :burns: :drunk: eace: :rock: :thumb: :shake: :bartime: :soapbox: :strapped:


----------

